# Looking for help with BGRS MDI Mortgage Default Insurance



## hal8472 (13 Jul 2020)

Hello,

Posted this year and buying a house.  BGRS isn't answering questions though, so wanted to reach out in case someone knows the answer.  I am moving from a PMQ to a house, so do not have an existing mortgage to use (but which is still covered).  

Mortgage Default Insurance is listed as being covered.  I have heard socially that this needs to be paid upfront for them to cover it.  While most lenders just add this on to the overall mortgage, it will cause a problem.  Specifically I have heard that they will deny the claim if it's just added on.  BGRS has identified the details that would go into a letter for this.  They also refer to a form, but the link for the form on their website just points to the MDI tip sheet (which doesn't talk about this nuance).  

I have asked my broker to produce a letter with the required information, but of course its going slowly because it's unusual.  

Has anyone else come across this nuance and know how it has turned out.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jul 2020)

MDI is *covered in certain circumstances*; so it is listed as being covered but..with caveats.  Assuming you've read CF IRP 8.3.10 - Mortgage Default Insurance (MDI) and will qualify under the second bullet item (_When the member is renting their current residence_..) under Custom Benefit as you're 'renting' currently...

There is a great resource on FB "Unofficial CAF relocation site" that has a group of helpful folks on there 'sharing the common BGRS experience' and how they navigate the nuances.


----------

